# windows task manager processes what should be running



## ladyheather (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi All
I hope someone can help
As the title says i am wanting to know what NEEDS to be running
I am using a dell inspiron 5000e laptop (i know it's old and should be used as a door stop!!) i am running xp and use it mainly for chatting on skype and browsing the internet, ebay etc.
when i go into task manager and look at the processes it looks like a free for all list!!!
usually running is firefox, skype, avast and my d-link internet card thing

can anyone please help??


----------



## funkysnair (Nov 16, 2008)

i have 82 processes running on mine.....

i dont think you should look too much into it!!

they are all processes running in the back ground (idle)


----------



## ladyheather (Nov 16, 2008)

i understand what you are saying and i know it is not a life or death thing but my little lappy is constantly clicking away and it is REALLY SSSSLLLLOOOOWWW is there anything that i can cancel to free up a bit of speed


----------



## funkysnair (Nov 17, 2008)

you can start by uninstalling things that you never use!!

if thats no good then i think an extra stick or ram wouldnt go a miss


----------



## Gareth (Nov 17, 2008)

82 Processes is an awful lot for Windows XP. Considering when I had XP, I ran with only 29.


Edit, somehow I read 82 processes in the first post, but its actually the second post.

How many processes are running on yours ladyheather?


----------



## ladyheather (Nov 17, 2008)

at the last count there was 32 running


----------



## funkysnair (Nov 17, 2008)

im running 82 on vista 64bit.....

32 is nothing


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Nov 17, 2008)

There are a number of things you can do. You could go into the control panel, and in the system and maintenance section set the visual effects to 'best performance.' You could download CCleaner and it helps keep your registry clean and the system running smoother. Running a disk cleanup, defragmenting the hard drive, and so on are other things that can help.


----------



## Matt2100 (Nov 19, 2008)

Try typing the name of a few of the programs into Google and it will tell you what they are...


----------

